# Gonna pull the trigger soon



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Hey everyone. Mentioned a while back that I was looking at a new bow. I want to catch deals this time of year as some go on sale for the new models coming out. Ive been looking up the PSE evoke 31, Mathews Vertix, Bowtech Realm and Prime black. Any of you have experience with those. Ofcourse I am going to go shoot as many of those but all of you have good advice too. Id like to find one that is quiet as I cant stand a loud bow just a mental thing. Last bow I had was a bowtech reign 7 and loved it but sold it like an idiot. Always have had bowtech and yes im sure im gonna hear some talk of limb issues but ive never experienced it. Must have been a lucky guy. So whats your thoughts for quiet, stable to hold on target, smooth draw etc. Thanks


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Think im leaning towards the Vertix. Anyone have one? Thoughts? Thanks everyone


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I wanted to upgrade to a Vertix when my local shop had them on sale for $800, but I felt the draw cycle was quite a bit more harsh than my Mathews Halon 32. Both set at 70 lbs. Just didn't love it but I know it's a very popular bow. If you're not set on a certain ATA, I'd recommend checking out the Mathews Traverse. Super smooth bow and extremely quiet. 

Anyways, go shoot a bunch of bows and go with the one that speaks to you!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have a Halon, love it! Mathews have the best feel to me. From what I’ve read I’m sure you’ll love that bow.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the Vertix.

To be honest, it’s dead quiet with a heavy arrow and holds on target fantastic for me. It has a stiffer draw cycle than my Diamond (Bowtech) and Bear but is definitely higher quality.

Were it me today I’d look real hard at the new Bear bows, Bowtech, Elite and evening some of the less known brands like Athens before making a decision.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks. I just looked up a traverse and might actually be better. I jave a slight hand tremor so at times tougher to hold perfect. The traverse might be more forgiving with longer 50+ yard shots I assume? There is a used traverse on ksl with a qad rest, fast eddie 3 pin sight, stabilizer and all for about 1100. Doesnt seem like a bad deal but buying used kinda worries me with these bows. There is also a halon 32. Is the halon pretty similar to the traverse?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been intrigued by the Obsession line lately, particularly the HB 33.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I shot a Hoyt for about 5 years. Switched to a Prime CT5 last year and absolutely loved it. Sticking with it for this year. Haven't shot the new Prime Black, but they look great. Keep us posted as you try them all out.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Now that the VRX is out you can probably get a deal on the Vertix or Traverse.

I have the Triax and have loved it. I am selling it now and going to shoot all the new stuff and figure out where to go from here. I have a fair amount of knowledge on the bows you brought up, but I am not going to tell you which to use and why - you've shot them 

If you have questions though, holler!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If you want smooth drawing you should look for a bow that has a more rounded cam shape rather than the steep, oblong oval shaped ones. If you are worried about being able to hold steady you should consider a bow with a higher % let off.

I've heard that a longer ATA length can help with stability but I'd wager that the bows overall weight, let off % and brace height will make a bigger difference.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Lots of good advice thanks guys. Never thought about shape of cams thats a good point. Im gonna head down to the valley saturday and shoot as many as I can. I sure do like that Vertix reviews and size for hunting but do agree longer could be more stable. Im even gonna try the pse evoke out. Never been a pse fan but heard its decent in the mix. I have found the Vertix for about 800 bucks on sale but cant find a traverse on sale. I found one used but for some reason buying a used bow makes me nervous as I just dont know what to look for in terms of wear and problems.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Biggest fear of buying used is whether it’s been dry fired or not. 

Were it me (yeah I say that a lot) I’d visually inspect it EXTREMELY thoroughly and shoot it if at all possible. If the seller is acting sketchy about you inspecting it thoroughly, I’d be skeptical.

You can take a dry cotton ball and run it along the limbs on all sides. If there are cracks the cotton ball should snag on them.

Also check for string wear. Excessive wax can be used to hide string fraying issues. Look closely around the peep sight and the servings for excessive wear.

Check the riser, limb pockets and axles as best you can for anything that looks out of place. 

Knock on the bow in various spots and listen for vibrations. Quality bows are solid and should not rattle, but some accessories (sights, quiver, rest, etc.) can and that’s not necessarily an issue with the bow.

Vertix bows come with Zebra strings on them. If you don’t see the word Zebra printed on the speed nocks then the strings have been replaced. If that’s the case, I’d inquire why.

I would plan to buy a new set of quality string anyways (I run Buckslayer string on all my bows) because the factory ones are not the best.

Last thing is to get it into a good shop for a once over once the sale is completed.

Edit: I’ve heard of some people having cam bearing issues with their Vertix bows. I’d visually check the cams to see that the bearings are not starting to move to one side or the other. Mine are great still but I shoot less than a lot of people. Mathews will warranty if this happens but it’s something to watch for.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

As for "rounder" cams - cam shape plays a lot in the role of energy storage and speed. Rounder cams=easier to draw, but slower shooting. You can still have a smooth cycle with a big let off even if they aren't "round".

Worth keeping in mind. Most bows now days have a solid balance of shape and speed, unless you get the Turbo models which have more aggressive cams. Youtube speed test videos on bows as well as reviews. Both will talk a lot about draw cycle.


I was reluctant to say much in either of my posts because while it's a big decision, sometimes going and shooting and feeling what is natural is better than over thinking the crap out of it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree entirely with Random Elk. What one person feels when drawing a bow is not necessarily what another will feel. There is no substitute for shooting a bow several times for yourself.

It's all very subjective.

I do also agree with his input about cam shape and speed/energy. However, all the energy in the world will not make you a better shooter and it does you no good at all if you aren't comfortable and confident.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I went a shot several. I ended up finding a Realm X used that I shot. It felt awesome so I snagged it up. Also picked up a used fast eddie sight, wiseguy release and a ripcord all used from the archery talk website. They all got here last night and are in good condition so I must have been lucky. But all in all saved me a ton buying new. I usually buy new but as I get older seems i get cheaper lol


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I have bought used a couple of time and always had a good experience. I have even sold an item or two. I worry more about making sure the buyer feels good about the transaction. Seems those that sell on KSL forget that they are selling "used" equipment and want top dollar. I've had the best luck using Archery Talk. People seem to be much more reasonable.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Aznative said:


> Thanks everyone. I went a shot several. I ended up finding a Realm X used that I shot. It felt awesome so I snagged it up. Also picked up a used fast eddie sight, wiseguy release and a ripcord all used from the archery talk website. They all got here last night and are in good condition so I must have been lucky. But all in all saved me a ton buying new. I usually buy new but as I get older seems i get cheaper lol


All that matters is that if you shoot the bow well, it will enhance your ability to have a good form and shot execution. The whole confidence thing.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

After you pick it up and get setup, come play with us once in a while on Wednesday nights at Salt Lake Archery in our 3-d league. Great place to perfect your form, build confidence in your shot and just plain have fun. You don't even have to be a good shooter to participate. Visitors are always welcome to shoot with us. *WARNING*... it can become addictive and I assume no responsibility if it does.


----------

